# Mr Olympia 2009



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

*Who's Gonna Win This Year?*​
Dexter Jackson 106.76%Dennis Wolf 117.43%Jay Cutler 4228.38%Dennis James 00.00%Victor Martinez 64.05%Branch Warren 21.35%Kai Greene 3120.95%Markus Ruhl 00.00%Badell Gustavo 00.00%Phil Heath 4429.73%Toney Freeman 00.00%Darrem Charles 00.00%Ahmad Haidar 00.00%Michael Kefalianos 00.00%Bill Wilmore21.35%


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

This is a bodybuilding forum, and the biggest event of the year begins in 24 hours time, and there isn't much talk on here about. Thought I would put a poll to see who's backing who.

Would be nice if you could also post any links of Olympian contest prep from youtube etc etc.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

phil heath gets my vote


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

i voted phil heath.

a video of him posing 10 weeks out


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

voted kai greene. i think its between him phil and dexter really for the top spot IMO


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I will tell you when I see them all on stage... its about who looks best on the night not who I like best... if Jay comes in on the nail it will be tough to beat him though...


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

i think its pretty much a open show this year , there are so many good guys around and no one is realy dominating the scene at the min , my money is on heath if he can come in on the money .

i would love to see jay return and win.

kia green will be top five for sure


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Branch Warren 2 Weeks Out


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Jay/Heath


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

in no order, my top 3...

phil heath, kai greene, dexter, jackson,

cutler will make top 5 probably 4th


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Heath gets my vote, he looks amazing.


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

Does anybody know when the final starts?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Greene all the way.


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

i'm gunna go for cutler best he's looked in years


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

DEJ said:


> i'm gunna go for cutler best he's looked in years


Where's the pics or vids, links please


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm useless at posting links but voted Cutler purely coz l am a fan.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

The gift.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Kai or Jay


----------



## imlah17 (Aug 22, 2008)

phil/dexter/victor top 3


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

pea head said:


> The gift.


Im not competing mate. :whistling:


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

cutler nah, i cant see him competing with say kai greene, kai greene is like summin i havent seen before hes a true freak


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

oh yea forgot bout maritinuez aint seen him for a while he could shock people


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Is it televised?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

bodybuilding.com its on there


----------



## Mr.Intensity (Apr 16, 2009)

Going with Jay.

Didn't think he looked to great last year

but from what Ive seen he looks pretty

stunning this year.

Getbig.com is your best bet for pictures

and videos of the guys for those who've never heard

of that site before.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

dan05 said:


> bodybuilding.com its on there


I can't find it any anywhere, you got a link?


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Need-valid-info said:


> in no order, my top 3...
> 
> phil heath, kai greene, dexter, jackson,
> 
> *cutler will make top 5 probably 4th*


It's anyones game. Whoever comes in with the goods.. Cutler has the potential to win it if he gets his condition spot on.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Kai greene for the win! Awsome physique, amazing person, strong mentality, a champion in my eyes!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

who voted Bill Wilmore? :ban:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Heath.

I think Wolf is a wild card for a placing too


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

Jungle said:


> I can't find it any anywhere, you got a link?


http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2009olympia/webcast/2009olympia.html

There you go mate 

The olympia is gunna be really exciting this year.

I hope Dexter wins again but i think Phil could win.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Jungle said:


> I can't find it any anywhere, you got a link?


http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/index.html


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Id love branch warrren to do it hes fukin awsum!


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

merve500 said:


> Id love branch warrren to do it hes fukin awsum!


I'm a Warren fan, but doubt he'll place that high. We can but hope.


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

im goin for jay

a comeback would be awesome


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

merve500 said:


> Id love branch warrren to do it hes fukin awsum!


would be good but i very much doubt it unless he has made some big changes this year.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

i think heath.

is silvio sammuel not in this year?


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> who voted Bill Wilmore? :ban:


whats wrong with bill?


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> i voted phil heath.
> 
> a video of him posing 10 weeks out


Phil is looking huuge

Reminds me of Kevin Levrone


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

solidcecil said:


> would be good but i very much doubt it unless he has made some big changes this year.


Yes ,like a smile for a start.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

pea head said:


> Yes ,like a smile for a start.


 :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Until they get on stage and compare no one gets my vote!!!!!

Althoug I'd love to see 3 Brits in the top 6 of the 202!!!! Kabooom!!!!!!


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

Propper Joss said:


> I'm a Warren fan, but doubt he'll place that high. We can but hope.


defo agree its a shame too as he has the crazyest quads and conditioning its awsum!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Was me to win but I pulled out so I hope its either vic the brick the gift or the blade


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Cutler i hope!!!


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

I would hope victor martinez, he has a great balanced physique!

But Phil Heaths shape will be hard to beat!!


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

Testaholic said:


> who voted Bill Wilmore? :ban:





Bazooka Tooth said:


> whats wrong with bill?


nothing mate, hes a world class bodybuilder...BUT he will NOT win the olympia lol. and you would be stupid to think so. id happily bet my years earnings with anyone that he wont.


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

i think cutler will come back and do it,however,i`d like dennis wolf 2 steal the title...da guy is afreak of nature


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

It's gotta between Kai & Heath...

But either way a close game!!


----------



## neildo (Oct 9, 2008)

good videos of heath and his prep:






start there and click phase 2 on the right when your done etc


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Kai Greene is looking amens. Heath is looking great as well.

However Victor Martinez I would like to see win, been following his progression for quite a while, hes well dedicated and focussed.

Not to sure about Jay, he's had his up's and downs over the years of the olympia. I reckon he could possibly make a come back if he really pushes it this year.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Phil Heath has a great chance, Dexter ranks him above Kai and Victor and they came in tops at the Arnold and Dexter said if Phil attended he would have won for sure, this isnt my only reason i just think hes got the body to take the O' if not this year it will be next!

Does anyone know if you can bet on this at the bookies?


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Here is the link for the live show!

http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2009olympia/webcast/2009olympia.html?mcid=twit


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I voted heath, although if jay gets in good nick it could be him, i really want wolf to do well... in fact win


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Van said:


> Here is the link for the live show!
> 
> http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2009olympia/webcast/2009olympia.html?mcid=twit


When does it start?


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Voted Cutler because i like him.

Don't know enough about each competitor to make an educated decision to be totally honest.

Be happy if any of Cutler, Greene, Warren, Heath or Ruhl won it.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

o0h yeah, RUHL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I voted for heath BUT ..dont be surprised if a new dialled in cutler turns up,losing to big ron year after year then finally becoming mr O and losing again might just have pushed jay that extra mile to reclaim in his mind his title...so lets see.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

dudz said:


> When does it start?


It says 6:30pm pacific time today, which I believe is 2:30am for you guys over in the UK

Basically....it starts in 6 hours from now, so calculate based on whatever time it is where you're at


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

I know it's not a reliable indicator, but Jay's face is looking really drawn out. I think he might be on....


----------



## rhino matt (Mar 9, 2009)

I would like to see Heath win but i think Cutler will take it this year.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

to be honest its wide open this year, i recon it will be a great battle


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

I would love to see ruhl do it. If not him then Wolfe. However having seen cutlets latest quad pics on facebook, if the rest of him is that good he should take it!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

gonna go with jay first, then a toss up between dex and heath for 2nd, and kai 3rd or 4th

and a wild guess at victor in 5th.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

if ruhl wins ill eat my own arm


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

iam going with cutler, ive been a fan of his for years so id like him to make history, ive got a gut feeling tho phil or kia will win........ive seen lots of pics of cutler this week and although he may be covered up i think win or lose we will see a differant jay this year and will supprise us all...


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

here is a link to the press conferance highlights....

http://www.rxmuscle.com/videos/c-int...onference.html


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

jjb1 said:


> if ruhl wins ill eat my own arm


 if he wins ill never go the gym again lol


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

want wolf to win but after seeing those videos of phil i think this might be his year


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

I think it'll be between Cutler & Heath.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

It is open enough. Heath look crazy. If Cutler is at his best he could take it. Tought to call but I chose Heath


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

So what time do they go on? UK time?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Will watch it tomorrow rather than staying up


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

anyone know if there is an rss feed so I can put it in my phone to update me when I am at work... ???


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Dwaine Chambers said:


> So what time do they go on? UK time?


It will be on in 2 and 1/2 hours.... So i think it is 2:30am over in the UK


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I will be beddy byes then... no rss feed then for results maybe from a weider website...?


----------



## dax (Jul 25, 2009)

Want Cutler to win it, also hope Greene and Wolf place high aswell. Should be a great show.


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

WELL here's how i see it now ive seen the prejudging pics,

1st dexter

2nd cutler

3rd heath

4th warren

5th greene

6th martinez,

but still think theres a chance 4 cutler to take it 2nite, and his legs are insane.


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

BIG GRANT said:


> WELL here's how i see it now ive seen the prejudging pics,
> 
> 1st dexter
> 
> ...


Can you give me link the to the prejudging pics please ?


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

www.flexonline.com


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

BIG GRANT said:


> www.flexonline.com


Thanks mate, repped.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Just curious but, who voted for bill willmore in the poll??


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

page wont load for me :-(


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Heath looks too smooth, maybe come through yet.

Jay looks v good, so does Dexter. Dexter has fantastic symmetry, but Jay has the size on him. Depends what they go for.

Wolf looks a little smooth too.

Kai isn't in with a shout.

Branch looks ugly.

Ruhl looks best he's looked for while, but not great, past it. Big smiles though.

Stow


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Jay Cutler for the win


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

just been reading on the md forum the play by play with dorian, lee priest and flex, a **** load of people got warren winning and phill placing as low as 4th, and they dnt seem to impressed with kai, but not alot of talk on victor but they say warren is owning him in most poses, and think jay and dex will be fighting for top spot again.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dexter and Phil looking on top form.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Ronnie Rockel looked v. v. v. good, hope he gets top 6. I think Dexter will hold on to his title.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Was shocked how good Branch Warren looked when he came out. Totally awesome.

Jay looked good, but he still didn't look as hard in his upper body as his legs. Darrem was fat, wow never thought I'd see that day he came without condition.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah Warren is a beast. :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Pre-judging replays are up...

http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2009olympia/webcast/replays/2009_olympia_premen1.html


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Just got back and for me it was Cutlers show. Was sitting just behind judges.

1 Cutler

2 Dex

3 Branch

4 Kai

5 Phil

Most overlooked was Badell. Awesome, should have been top 6.

Darrem was SO off and Wolf came in too heavy and SMOOTH from rear.

Jay was awesome tonight and he knew it. Never seen a man so fired up. Props to Dex again.

I sat next to his wife and she was telling me that he was looking ready 2 days ago and thought he was going to peak too soon but he hit it spot on. Bigger and harder than last year but Jay was just too big.

Branch for me was the most improved.

Victor looked average

Silvio and Hide just too small

Ruhl best for a while

Phil disappointed a little. Nothing really new to the stage.

DJ looked good but mid section a little bloated

Ronnie Rockell was ON and best he has looked.

I know I said it before but Darrem was SO off it was painful. A bit like that year when Priest came in with long hair and around 15lb too heavy.

Thats my take anyway.

Off to bed now and the 202's kicking off at around 10.30am US time

J


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

I have to agree...

Oh Dear!












supercell said:


> Just got back and for me it was Cutlers show. Was sitting just behind judges.
> 
> 1 Cutler
> 
> ...


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Jay looks awesome in the pictures above.

Based on the Flex photos Id say he has first.


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

From what i saw on the show last night, i would put my money on Jay to win.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Jay looks superb, especially that second photo!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Jay looks outstanding!


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Willie said:


>


He looks awesome... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :

From the pics i've seen... can anyone beat Jay Cutler this year??


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I want ..

1. Kai Greene

2. Dennis Wolf

3. Phil Heath

Hope kai wins though!!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

WOW jay really really improved.....amazing transformation in 12 months he looks tighter bigger fuller more symetry, hats off to the guy


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Harry Jack said:


> I want ..
> 
> 1. Kai Greene
> 
> ...


You obviously aint seen the pics of Jay above? :confused1:


----------



## dazzla (Feb 4, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> This is a bodybuilding forum, and the biggest event of the year begins in 24 hours time, and there isn't much talk on here about. Thought I would put a poll to see who's backing who.
> 
> Would be nice if you could also post any links of Olympian contest prep from youtube etc etc.


im gonna win it


----------



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

Jay still has a big waist but geez hes crisp as! most deserved for sure so far...just the right amount of oil..i much prefer the Dry look to the oily look...darrem looks horrible...not sure what went wrong...shame about wolf though, i honestly can see him as a future O winner...

Just saw all the prejudging photos...honestly apart from Dexter, nobody has brought in the full package..Heath is lacking, Kai is lacking and jay does look a bit too fridge like to take it...im not a huge fan of Dexter but his body is the same as last year and it was good enough for the judges then so it is probably good enough now also...


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

wow about jay he looks awesome be surprised if he dont win


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

knew jay would pull it out of the bag

what times the 202 on boys ???


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Depends on what the judges are after this year, seems that they moved away for the mega huge and wide to a more X type physique with not so built midsections.

Kai looks pretty good as does Dexter. Mind you I wouldnt be surprised if Wolf goes top three.


----------



## thebull1436114614 (Mar 17, 2009)

Iv got Jay to win, hes nailed it. We shall see tommorow morning/night whatever u wna call it


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

God said:


> Jay looks amazing in this pic!


Absofrigginlutely!! Besides, who am I to argue with God!?!


----------



## helder07 (Jan 25, 2007)

My prediction

Jay Cutler

Dexter Jackson

Phil Heath

Kai Greene

Branch Warren

Victor Martinez

Helder


----------



## merve500 (Sep 10, 2008)

helder07 said:


> My prediction
> 
> Jay Cutler
> 
> ...


AGREED!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

God said:


> Jay looks amazing in this pic!


Scrolled down the thread to this picture and the immediate response i gave was BLOODY HELL!!!!

Jay looks absolutely amazing in that photos. How the heck do they transform themselves year in and year out eh...amazing. Havnt seen any of the other competitors but the pic speaks volumes on what place he should get not to mention how much better someone would need to be above and beyond their norm' to top that.

Inspiring:thumb:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Surferph34 said:


> I have to agree...
> 
> Oh Dear!


See what you mean James...looks so off and his legs just don't seem right either and i hate being a a critique as these guys have walked the walk to get where they are over the years and should never be dissed in any way. But he's got to know it in himself he was off, infact i'd say by his expression he knows it to...Im sure there'll be another year as these guys, despite what they do, are there year in and year out.....:cool:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

everytime i click on the link to the replays it just says waiting for video!! aaaaargh


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I would personally like to see:

Jay

Kai

Dex

Branch

Phil

But it'll probably be:

Jay

Dex

Kai

Phil

Branch


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

ive voted for phil heath also...the guy is awesome


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I would personally like to see:
> 
> Jay
> 
> ...


you think heath will be way back in fourth?

i think he`ll grab 2nd atleast i thought first but looking at that pic of jay cutler he could be a potential problem... he`ll outsize both kai and dexter and if hes conditioned will be too much for them IMO


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

just looked at the second lot of comparisons on flex.my top ten as of this minute

1.cutler or jackson, i just cant decide yet!

3.heath

4.warren

5.greene

6.rockel

7.baddel

8.martinez

9.rhul

10.wolf


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

I was watching the live stream on bodybuilding;com and Jay Cutler looks AWESOME! i was actually so happy when i saw he'd hit his conditioning, to me he represents a dying breed of bodybuilders from a different era when huge freaky mass was rewarded over symatry. To see him huge and ripped is awesome  he;s also a great ambassador for the sport. Not to mention who wants to see an off season dexter jackson guest pose?? Jay guest posing off season is still outstanding


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

Jay Cutler has weird looking abs though. They're not always that clearly defined.

Having said that, just seen the pictures on here and they look great.


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Jay for me all the way! Legend and a superstar


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

anyone got pics of phil heath, he 'should' beat dex imo just imo though

to me he is imbetween jay and dex ... more mass like jay but lovely lines like dex


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

And Iris Kyle wins Miss O....again! If my memory serves me correctly Iris is one of the most successful Olympia winners. Awesome physique and if I was a clever techi I'd post a pic...but I'm not...so I can't!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> anyone got pics of phil heath, he 'should' beat dex imo just imo though
> 
> to me he is imbetween jay and dex ... more mass like jay but lovely lines like dex


Here are some of Phil jj


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

As for the mens....

Predicitons for me -

1. Cutler

2. Jackson

3. Green

4. Heath

5. Warren

6. Martinez


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

IMO ronnie rockel should place well he looks fukcing awsome,and has victor i think


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Why did no one have faith in Jay until they seen the pics?


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

i think Jackson and jay are pretty well clear of the rest

Id go

Jay or jackson

Warren

kai

phil

Although all that could change, i remember last year jay looked 100x better on the saturday.

Plus i hear they are scoring it 50/50 friday saturday which still gives kai and phil a slight chance


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

any1 no when jj and ben white face off in the wsb challenge? hope jj smokes the cockey fooker


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

hats off to jay fcuk me what a amazing athlete to come back year after year and improve so much :thumb:


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

BIG GRANT said:


> IMO ronnie rockel should place well he looks fukcing awsome,and has victor i think


 wow you can really see the athrophy in vics leg there, but fair play to him even getting on stage this year after what he has been through.


----------



## flatout.com (Jun 6, 2008)

going by what i seen today my top 5 would be:

Jay or Phil

branch

dexter

kai

best condition has to go to branch as he looks like granite


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Looking at the pics it's gotta be dex. Might go to jay though.

Shame about kai's lack of detail in the upper back. Hoped he'd win.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Originally I thought kai would dominate this show but after staying up and watching the pre judging I think jay is the front runner, but as the show is also being judged on the night show anything can happen


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

watched the whole thing last night. really changed my view on it. i had predicted

1. dexter

2. phil heath

3. kai greene

4. jay cutler

5. dennis wolf

after seeing the pre judging i see it like this:

1. jay cutler...shredded!! big and in condition. best ive EVER seen him.

2. dexter jackson....looks good as usual but loses out in size to jay

3. branch warren...wow!! talk about cuts!! razor sharp and plenty of mass

4. phil heath....legs bit smooth, hasnt improved as much as people thought from last year. still good though.

5. kai greene...huge and a sick back! but condition not as good as the arnold..would be higher otherwise.

other notes:

dennis wolf...have him placed way down, 10th or 11th! way too smooth, really shows in back shots, genuinely dissapointed.

ronnie rockel...best ive ever seen him, looks good, could be up there in top 8 for sure.

markus ruhl....good to see the freak back on stage. looks great, but not a physique that can compete with likes of heath, dexter ect.

darrem charles...off, way off, but he knows it to be fair..


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Just waching the pre judging now. Thought Branch looked awesome! Not seen Jay or Heath yet though!


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

What time is the 202 class on uk time ???


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

not sure exact times, it starts 18.30 there think thats 02.30 here but figure olympia 1st then 202 then time for the big boys....

see the prejudging? jay's looking good....branch was awesome too, must be top 6...


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

fcuk me i watched the pre-judging...what a line up...

again,my point on no english chaps in there really pee's me off!!!

and there are something like 5 germans in it...and dennis james is under ze german tag too!!!

vic martinez looks huge but is not in olympia tight winning condition!!!

kai green looks very well but slightly off his previous condition!!!

phil heath looks huge and quite cut...very tight but full,nothing really lacking,a good contender for it!!!

dexter is tight as normal but not as tight as he used to be...but the 24hr break normally looses the extra water and real straited sh*t starts to emerge!!!

dennis wolf looks big,but watery,more size,less condition!!!!

again a difference a day makes for the contest!!!

joel stubbs is E friggin normous...wicked back!!!

branch warren is looking tight,full and friggin massive and ripped from head to toe...everything is spot on...looks like another contender for the spot!!!

jay cutler looks huge,width of an airport hanger...very tight and ripped,still carries the blocky thickness,which might take away from his physique...his legs are superb!!!

dennis james is looking tighter than previous versions,full from head to toe!!!

most of the top contenders are slightly off their game as oppose to how they normally condition up...may change over the course of the night!!!

think some folk have sized down and done well in conditioning since ronnie is out of it,not many have to compete with his mass!!!!

this show is gonna be tighter than my 20inch boxer shorts!!!!

i honestly couldnt say who was gonna win...dexter,jay,phil,kai...but someone who is standing out the most is branch warren???????


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

is there a site to watch the 202 live?


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> is there a site to watch the 202 live?


http://webcast.bodybuilding.com/fitshow/2009olympia/webcast/replays/2009_olympia_premen3.html


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

202 comparisons!

http://www.flexonline.com/09contests/09olympia/202/comparison/index.html


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

so who the F8CK won this year!!!!!!!!?


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

I dont know much about judging, but to me, Dexter looked so good, in proportion and as close as you can get.

But jay, jesus...I have never ever seen him look so good. He looked better than 2001 against ronnie.

Proof that fst-7 works for at least one competitor...guess it aint phil heaths time just yet!

...and what happened to kai greene? :confused1: he looked so much better at the arnold...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

After seeing the pics I have to say that unless he really really screws the pooch then Jay will be in there... best condition I have seen him in, better even than when he fought for the O against Ronnie... Dexter is good but does lose out on size and I think is just, just edged out in condition... could be the lighting though... after that its a real fight... man what an O... I will be buying the dvd from this one for sure...


----------



## NickR24 (Sep 9, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> After seeing the pics I have to say that unless he really really screws the pooch then Jay will be in there... best condition I have seen him in, better even than when he fought for the O against Ronnie... Dexter is good but does lose out on size and I think is just, just edged out in condition... could be the lighting though... after that its a real fight... man what an O... I will be buying the dvd from this one for sure...


I agree man its a classic 

Just what we like to see in the biggest competition of the year.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

shape wise dexter is better than jay, size wise rulh blows them all away easily


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

Kezz said:


> shape wise dexter is better than jay, size wise rulh blows them all away easily


Has seriously lagging triceps though (Ruhl), he even admitted on his DVD.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah but everything else is massive!!! seriously lagging triceps is better than a seriously massive waist tho dont you recon


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Jay kicks ass!

Im so pleased about this.

No one even mentioned the 2 time mr olympia in the build up 'ah hes finished' they said... HAHAHAHA!

I said to people i know that if he comes in nailed he will win, a totally shredded package, but all they said was 'phil, phil, phil, wait and see phil heath! Hes gonna kick ass this year'. Instead cutler has got rid of the waist as much as is possible for him and come in complete, everything else is awesome, he is totally shredded.

Massive, complete and shredded. Pure classic american golden boy jay cutler! Im so pleased hes brought it this year!

Dexter looks great as well, branch looks excellent, the best hes ever looked.

Phil looks v good but nothing new really and kai looks like hes a bit softer than at the arnold and slight distension.

Im dissapointed with victor, he is too soft, hasnt brought the condition. Ronny rockel actually looks better than him. Rockel is another suprise, should be as high as 6th imo.

Id say it goes:

1. Cutler

2. Jackson

3. Warren/heath

4. Warren/heath

5. greene

6. rockel

7. victor

Thats how i have it...tempted to put warren about heath though, slip heath to 4th and warren to 3rd.

Im so pleased cutler has brought back his true self.

Just like i said... 2001 cutler would whipe the pack...hes made the biggest impression and looks awesome this year.

Just as 2002 levrone, 1999 wheeler and of course 1999 coleman would whip ass as well!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Just seen cutler's routine...

JAY IS KICKING ASS!

He looks amazing!!!


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

Hard to tell online. You need HD for this really.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Britbb said:


> Just seen cutler's routine...
> 
> JAY IS KICKING ASS!
> 
> He looks amazing!!!


Couldnt agree more!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

simply amazing. can't begin to call it


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> simply amazing. can't begin to call it


I wish someone would call it, what times the winner announced?


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Just seen cutler's routine...
> 
> JAY IS KICKING ASS!
> 
> He looks amazing!!!


 if he dosnt win its a fix



Dwaine Chambers said:


> Hard to tell online. You need HD for this really.


 serious


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

dan05 said:


> I wish someone would call it, what times the winner announced?


 they said an hour 45 mins ago


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

flex looked in great shape tonight, 2nd though - to english i'd say


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Neither John or Lee made the top 5 in the 202, however both held their own and then some in an awesome lineup!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Under 202

5. Flex Lewis

4. Mark Dugdale

3. Eduardo Corea

2. David Henry

1. Kevin English


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

Jay Cutler wins!


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Mr O

6. Victor Martinez

5. Phil Heath

4. Kai Greene

3. Dexter Jackson

2. Branch Warren

1. Jay Cutler


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

I called it a few minutes before it was announced!

Jay deserved to win, but as usual a lot of strange results further down.


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

Jay rules out retirement!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

How awesome for Branch. So happy. Feel like his thunder was taken a little.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

just trying to be fair...please delete your posts stating the winner or results....because it is not fair on the folk who have not watched it yet!!!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

If you don't want to read it then it's simple. Don't open the thread. If people were putting "JAY WINS" thread then I appreciate it but you can't expect it not to be discussed.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I voted Jay to win!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

why r the replays so jumpy for me!! Sound continues but picture stops.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Littleluke said:


> why r the replays so jumpy for me!! Sound continues but picture stops.


get orbit downloader, use the grab tool, and save the stream to your hard drive. It's an excellent stream ripper.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

StephenC said:


> Mr O
> 
> 6. Victor Martinez
> 
> ...


hahaha I was 1 of only 2 people to poll for branch to win.


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

Full placings (caan't believe Wolf did so poor)

FINAL RESULTS

1. Jay Cutler

2. Branch Warren

3. Dexter Jackson

4. Kai Greene

5. Phil Heath

6. Victor Martinez

7. Ronny Rockel

8. Toney Freeman

9. Hidetada Yamagishi

10. Moe El Moussawi

11. Melvin Anthony (tie)

11. Silvio Samuel (tie)

13. Gustavo Badell

14. Dennis James

15. Markus Ruhl

16. Troy Alves

16. Darrem Charles

16. Martin Kjellstrom

16. Bill Wilmore

16. Dennis Wolf

16. Joel Stubbs

16. Michael Kefalianos

16. Ahmad Haidar


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

great comp, as I predicted yesterday, Jay wins

Jay and Branch made big improvements dex stayed the same,

in the 202's our guys did well, Flex, lee 9, john 10

Flex wasn't dry enough for me,lee did great, john had condition but not enough back depth to crack the top group

great show


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> hahaha I was 1 of only 2 people to poll for branch to win.


lol! I admit I voted for Kai but after the prejudging I wished I hadnt cus from then on I had a feeling it was jays!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Well done Jay! Only one ever to come back from a loss to win. I Had Kai down to win, maybe in a while, Branch looked like a "He man" toy, so much mass on so short a frame, looks like the era of the shorts guys is back!


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

im soo happy for branch right now. the guy looked so emotional!! Jay looked unbeleivable, but branch coming second i think is a greater acheivement, he gets so much negative talk about him, bad training style, t-rex arms etc. jays physique was one of the best ever in my opinion and i thought he'd win by a land slide when i saw the pics.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm fcuking ecstatic at the results!!!! I thought Jay and Branch would get screwed for sure! Couldn't have gone any better IMO. Judging by the pics I've seen I might have had Kai and Dex the other way round, but IMO it was a very fairly judged contest. I'm glad the judges didn't listen to the Heath hype and tbh, he didn't deserve any higher than 5th in this comp. Back to the drawing board for him I think. Bodybuilding just got exciting again!!


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Well done to Jay Cutler! Looked awesome, proper ambassador to bodybuilding too, good guy.

Nice to see a couple of white guys up top too for a change!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

I watched the whole show last night. After seeing pre-judging and last night I had it

1-Cutler (Just nasty)

2-Dexter (he moved up here for me because he looked much better Saturday)

3-Branch (happy for him, great condition)

4-Heath( He also moved up here for me because he looked awesome saturday as opposed to Friday)

5-Greene(was just not that impressed in comparison to him at the Arnold)

6-Rockel (I thought he deserved to be higher than Martinez)

Great show overall, very exciting


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

coldo said:


> Well done to Jay Cutler! Looked awesome, proper ambassador to bodybuilding too, good guy.
> 
> Nice to see a couple of white guys up top too for a change!


Been far too long :thumb:


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

i dont think any1 can argue with this years placing's, well apart from 6 and 7 i think ronnie had victor,very pleased 4 branch been a fan of his for ages.


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Well i was at the show...right at the front actually sat next to Flex Wheeler, Shaun Ray And Dorian and none of them had Jay winning...For me Dex had the best physique and to get 3rd was wrong....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I disagree Fiv.

Mr O is about muscle and Jay made Dex look small, very small. However I do agree that Dex looked the best he ever has done with added mass and conditioning but did seem to fade from pre judge to finals.

Jay had the combo of muscle and conditioning and yes he may not have the prettiest of physiques but he is an absolute tank.

Phil was massively improved from the prejudge and I heard he was sick just before.

Branch was awesome and deserved 2nd spot.

Ronnie Rockell was ON last night and he really did impress me.

Moe shouldn't have been in 10th. Badell should have been in top 10.

Big shout out to Flex in the 202 as well. To place in the top 5 at a show as stacked as this one was a phenominal achievement. Big well done!!!

Its obvious they went for size this year in both the open and the 202. Correra for me was the man of the 202 class, just incredible. I had Henry winning to be honest as his lines were superior to Kevin's but Kevin is an absolute beast and was in great condition so props to him for becoming only the second Mr 202 Olympia.

The Flex awards and VIP Gala were great last night too and we had the pleasure of sitting between Flex's table and Kai Greens. kai was a lovely guy, very humble and very chatty!!

J


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

supercell said:


> I disagree Fiv.
> 
> Mr O is about muscle and Jay made Dex look small, very small. However I do agree that Dex looked the best he ever has done with added mass and conditioning but did seem to fade from pre judge to finals.
> 
> ...


Marcus Rhual made everyone look small :whistling:

Fivos


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Also the screens made everyone look better.....more sharper..when i get time ill post some pics...

Ok just off to go shoot Lee P and John H and Golds Gym East..(11am local time)

Fivos


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Well i was at the show...*right at the front actually sat next to Flex Wheeler, Shaun Ray And Dorian* and none of them had Jay winning...For me Dex had the best physique and to get 3rd was wrong....


B*stard!! :thumb: :lol:

More importantly I hope you were in a great spot to get some awesome photos!


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

joj beat ben white in the worlds srtongest bb if any1 is intrested, now joj faces stan eferding at the 2010 olympia and hes put his own hummer and 10.000 of his own cash up aswell.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

supercell said:


> I disagree Fiv.
> 
> Mr O is about muscle and Jay made Dex look small, very small. However I do agree that Dex looked the best he ever has done with added mass and conditioning but did seem to fade from pre judge to finals.
> 
> ...


Correra did not look happy with his placing.

And what actually happend between Branch an Dexter?

Bad form from Dexter if the storys are true. Wasnt branch that placed him 3rd


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

whats the storys then m8?


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

BIG GRANT said:


> whats the storys then m8?


Apperently Branch went to shake his hand when dexter got his medal, then he stormed off stage before Branch and jay got theirs.

Not sure if its true as i turn the stream off once the result was anounced


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> get orbit downloader, use the grab tool, and save the stream to your hard drive. It's an excellent stream ripper.


you have to pay for it:cursing: :cursing: :2guns: :2guns:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

walks said:


> Apperently Branch went to shake his hand when dexter got his medal, then he stormed off stage before Branch and jay got theirs.
> 
> Not sure if its true as i turn the stream off once the result was anounced


hate seeing that sort of thing,its pretty childish.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

weeman said:


> hate seeing that sort of thing,its pretty childish.


Not good skills, Especaily when jay lost last year and stayed and raised Dexters hand.

I though Dexter seemed a decent bloke but not many that have met him have many good things to say


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Never good to see sh1t like this.

I mean take a look at Jay and Heath's relationship, almost as if Jay is heath's mentor.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

My biggest olympia shocks -

1. jay won - i didnt think he would

2. branch came second - didnt even consider him top 5, glad to see his result though

3. dennis wolf - 16th place terrible placement he must be gutted


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

Need-valid-info said:


> My biggest olympia shocks -
> 
> 1. jay won - i didnt think he would
> 
> ...


damn dennis wolf 16th bet he was well gutted. only seen the top 6 results think jay deserved 1st place that was his best condition in a few year, i noticed dextor walking off hahaha must have been a big shock looked a little cocky when they were introducing him at the bigining but he still looked good i thought he was 2nd but hey well done to branch just shows how much you can change in a year if you get everything right.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

yea wolfman must be gutted he musta looked ****e


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Bump for pics


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

YE POST PICS BABAY WE GOTTA SEE BRANCH, WOLF, DEXTER AND JAY IN PARTTICULAR


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

My apologies for linking to BB.com but they do have a handy selection tool for letting you choose whose pics you want to see...

http://contest.bodybuilding.com/gallery/contest/7992/event/1/mode/will


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Im shocked by the results


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

branch looking sick










jay[just needs some more mass and cutts on his legs!!!]










and my fave of the show


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

A few picture from the above link.

Jay, Branch, Dex, Kai and Phil


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

These guys are in a different league!! Awsome!! Jay deservedly came 1st & a massive big up for Branch, Dexter looked the best he has ever done but the other guys looked even better. And a fantastic result for Moe for the not so famous guys with top ten finish!!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

weeman said:


> you have to pay for it:cursing: :cursing: :2guns: :2guns:


No you don't. I searched it and downloaded it for free. (google) :beer:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Branch Warren looks immense. He's got the look of a bad guy in a movie with the gunshow and bald head and beard etc... should take up acting once his BB days are over.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

never been a fan of jay cutler...but fairplay.. he looks awesome...

i honestly thought phil heath would of placed higher than that though..


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

I thought Phil would take it, but im a huge Jay and Warren Fan so this is the best results in my opinion.

jay did look insane, you can see he deserved it when standing next to any of them, he is loads leaner and larger than all the others!


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

i can see kai greene deffo getting a few olympias under his belt in years to come, i can see what they mean about dennis wolf his conditioning looked shoddy, especially compared to the top guys, i notice although they are still freaks, they havnt all gone for stupid mass but have opted for more conditioning and it looks alot better imo


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

*mr olympia top 6*


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

awesome!! dexter looks p!ssed lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Cutler was out of this world, he looked like he was photoshopped.

I'm undecided between Branch and Dexter. At first glance I would have said Dexter but looking closely there is something that makes me lean towards Branch. I thought it was Dexters traps that let him down but I can't really put my finger on it.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

kai greene = 2nd place


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Dont see why people are giving branch a hard time, he looked great...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, but Dexter had some freaky looking intercostal muscles that tied in the abs around the sides, that looked crazy.

Cutler has a massive chest and massive traps.

I thought Dexters chest was lacking.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

kai greene baby tht guy is wow


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

I have just watched the clip provided by Solidcecil - thanks for that mate

Is it me or has Jay really trimmed his waist from 2 years ago? I know that the judges are leaning towards alot tighter waists, but has anyone else noticed this change in Jay?! I`m glad Jay changed his hair style, little differences like this make a big difference.

In my opinion, I would not have placed Branch that high, as good as he looked. Nor would I have Victor at 6th place. As more clips become avaliable, I look forward to seeing my fotage


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

hackskii said:


> *Yah, but Dexter had some freaky looking intercostal muscles that tied in the abs around the sides, that looked crazy.*
> 
> Cutler has a massive chest and massive traps.
> 
> I thought Dexters chest was lacking.


x2 dexters mid section is just freeky! :thumbup1:

http://bb.emonet.jp/images/DexterJackson002.jpg


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It does look freaky, but if his chest was a bit bigger it would look even more cooler...lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

hackskii said:


> It does look freaky, but if his chest was a bit bigger it would look even more cooler...lol


yeah i agree.

his abs look like noone elses i have seen the obliques kinda wrap round in a circle around them.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Jay was spot on and his waist is definitely tighter and in much better shape... Branch did seem to be lacking something standing amongst the top 6 in that clip but his side pose and legs are freaky... will have to get the dvd and see what his routine was like... maybe thats what tipped it... Dexter and Kai were certainly up there and a poss 2/3... it looked like a hard one to judge thats for sure.. (apart from Jay being number 1 as that was a given... couldnt believe the prejudging pics when I saw them...).


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Titchy Dan said:


> Is it me or has Jay really trimmed his waist from 2 years ago? I know that the judges are leaning towards alot tighter waists, but has anyone else noticed this change in Jay?!


I would say so - in the FDB he actually has a taper now instead of his waist just coming straight down from his lats.


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Willie said:


> I would say so - in the FDB he actually has a taper now instead of his waist just coming straight down from his lats.


Glad someone else noticed it too.... im a fan of the bigger waists though i have to admit


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

notice there is a few comments suggesting jay is the most muscled up there last of a dying breed so to speak

man branch is stacked! muscle mass wise pretty close to the champ he looked really good this year


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Some pics of Jay the day before the show.


----------



## 1bpk (Jun 22, 2009)

http://img39.imageshack.us/i/952a6sdc109341350.jpg/


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

jjb1 said:


> notice there is a few comments suggesting jay is the most muscled up there last of a dying breed so to speak
> 
> man branch is stacked! muscle mass wise pretty close to the champ he looked really good this year


Im not going to start an argument but I disagee slightly. IMO from watching the highlights on youtube I personally Branch looks alot smaller (ok, lets not forget we should be talking conditioning here) but in terms of muscle mass, I can`t see him being anywhere near the 1lb per 1lb weight and size jay is


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

holy fooook jay looks awesome!his waist is amazing compared to recent years!big restecp!!


----------

